# Waltham Vanguard Wind Indicator Railroad Pocket Watch



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Waltham Vanguard with wind indicator,16 size,23 jewel,lever set,adjusted to temp and 6 position,lossier inner terminal hair spring,locomotive model gold filled case,serial no 25511773 made around 1926,montgomery dial.The wind indicator alerts user to how far up or down the mainspring is wound.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, quality!!!!! Wish I had one like this!

Congratulations!

Andreas


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Mikrolisk said:


> Wow, quality!!!!! Wish I had one like this!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Andreas


Thanks Andreas for the nice comments


----------

